# Blood Angels



## Smashbox20 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi i have just started blood angels, and i am kinda lost. I am not sure what to get next, i am goin for an assault army. This is an 795 point army

My troop list is 

1 Dreadnought with heavy flamer, multi melta and blood fist

1 captain with power sword and bolt pistol

5 assault marine with jump packs

5 terminators with power fist and bolt pistol

2 tactical squads with 5 in each in one unit 1 with flamer, 1 with missle launcher 2 with bolt gun and sargeant has chain sword and bolt pistol in other unit all have boltguns but sargeant has bolt pistol and chainsword

1 death company each have bolt pistol and chain sword


----------



## shiftystylin (Mar 24, 2012)

depends on your maximum amount of points? You've got a good basis for an army so far although no transport or tank. I have never played Sang. Guard, a lot of people seem to think they aren't worth the extra points and just use salties.

The problem with DC is that an experienced player will know how to draw them away with a single unit. This is a pain, I had a friend who would do this with one Eldar jetbike and I relied heavily on my DC to do quite a lot of damage. I built a razorback to rush them into the fray and deal damage with the razorback until it died. Ultimately the tank was quite successful at dropping the DC right in the middle. A razorback will hold 6 units where as a rhino would hold 12 so you can increase the size of your company or add an IC like Lemartes or Mephiston although would seem a bit pointless to invest in Lemartes for a 5 man squad...

Otherwise a pred and/or vindicator are good for dealing shock damage from a distance.

By the way, I am definitely not an expert at playing so might wanna take advice from someone else *BUT* I have had many successes with my tactics. Consult the codex for their typical army layout aswell, they have 1 or 2 examples I think? Been a while... Lol


----------



## Smashbox20 (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks for the advice


----------

